# York



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

The TCA Train Meet at York PA is fast approaching!
Personally I look forward to it every time!
I make a trip out of it. Usually spend Wednesday in Strasburg hanging out, Thursday at the show, Friday at the show, then my wife shows up Friday night and we go to a theater show Friday night. Saturday we do couple things like shop at the outlets, miniature golf etc. Then Saturday night we go to another theater show. Sunday we do anything we didn't get a chance to do then we go home.
Anyways, how else is excited and ready!? :thumbsup:

:thumbsup:COUNTDOWN!!!!!! 20 DAYS TIL YORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking of driving up for a day, too late to find a place to stay.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Nonsense John!

http://www.super8.com/hotels/pennsy...ata=&adults=1&checkin_date=04/18/2013&rooms=1


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was going to do a day trip also. My neighbor wants me to bring him so it depends if he is healthy enough to sit in the truck. Hope we make it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're all smoking rooms, no thanks!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hellgate -- I stayed at that Super 8 last year. The place is a dive. Filthy, disgusting, poor service, the staff doesn't speak very good English and the exterior doors were always open/unlocked - no security whatsoever. I'd be cautious about this place. I'll never stay there again. Sadly I had a similar experience at another Super 8 in VA. No wonder that chain has so many problems/complaints.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Hellgate -- I stayed at that Super 8 last year. The place is a dive. Filthy, disgusting, poor service, the staff doesn't speak very good English and the exterior doors were always open/unlocked - no security whatsoever. I'd be cautious about this place. I'll never stay there again. Sadly I had a similar experience at another Super 8 in VA. No wonder that chain has so many problems/complaints.


Fantastic! 
I will be bringing my own linens..... and maybe a bat hwell:

Where do you recommend for next time?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They're all smoking rooms, no thanks!


I saw 3 non smoking rooms John? 
I can't vouch for the motel.

Heck, John that is only what 2 hrs from where your at? 1 1/2 hr?
Drive fast an hour?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

John, bring an air mattress and you can stay with me......
But you have to sleep closest to the door. Maybe they will take you and leave me alone


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

As smoke begfins to bother me more, I no longer stay in smoking motels at all. I find if one room smokes they all smell, and that's not to mention trying to get out the door!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

For those of you that are going and have not gotten their ticket in advance
online registration is over a 6pm on March 31st.
Trust me! You do not want to stand in line for an hour to get your ticket when everyone else is inside already! I did that my first year and it was horrible!


----------



## Rudinater (Jan 10, 2013)

1. What are the dates for this show, and is there a web site for the show.

2. I LIVE in hotels, 300+ plus days a year. The only time I found bedbug in a hotel (yes I check every time) is in the Comfort Inn there in York PA. Even then I dont blame the hotel as much as I blame the people there were in the room before I showed up.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.easterntca.org/

April 18 19 20


----------



## Rudinater (Jan 10, 2013)

Hellgate said:


> http://www.easterntca.org/
> 
> April 18 19 20




Oh never mind, I remember this one, you have to join some club in order to get in. I will pass, but thanks for the information.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hellgate said:


> The TCA Train Meet at York PA is fast approaching!
> Personally I look forward to it every time!
> I make a trip out of it. Usually spend Wednesday in Strasburg hanging out, Thursday at the show, Friday at the show, then my wife shows up Friday night and we go to a theater show Friday night. Saturday we do couple things like shop at the outlets, miniature golf etc. Then Saturday night we go to another theater show. Sunday we do anything we didn't get a chance to do then we go home.
> Anyways, how else is excited and ready!? :thumbsup:
> ...


Oh, sure ... rub it in ... 

I am soooo jealous right about now ... (I've never made the pilgrame to York, but would love to some day.)

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

TJ,
What's stopping you?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good question!

Life, I guess ... work, kids, schedule, cash ...

I figured if the Jersey guy who won PowerBall for $330 Million turned out to be Big Ed, we'd all have a better chance of getting a limo ride to York.

I haven't gotten the PM invite from Big Ed, yet, though ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man I wish! 

I would invite all from the site who wanted to go, all expenses paid ! to go to York for a weekend if I had won.

The guy who won will be headed back to the Dominican republic I bet.
They have an arrest warrant out for him in Jersey as he owes $30,000 in child support.
He will be a King when he goes back home the lucky dog.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be many people at all going to York on this forum. 
I was thinking about doing a MTF York Edition Dinner on Thursday Evening somewhere in York, but I may be eating alone!
I thought it might be a good idea to meet people on the forum and talk about Day 1 of York.
If anyone is interested let me know
BTW 16 days til York!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking of going, but I think I'll do it this fall. I would like to plan a couple of days, and I can't do that for this session.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hellgate, great idea. But unfortunately I will not be attending this year. My neighbor is not doing well, hopefully we all can together in the fall. If this changes I'll let you know. ( I also spent too much money these past few months). Ed, any chance on hitting the next lottery?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hellgate -- I'm planning to go. Already have a hotel room lined up for Thursday. Whatcha got in mind for the MTF gathering?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Hellgate -- I'm planning to go. Already have a hotel room lined up for Thursday. Whatcha got in mind for the MTF gathering?


I was thinking dinner somewhere. I usually just get food to go and eat in my room because there is nothing to do on that Thursday night.
I figured I could start the first annual Thursday night York Dinner. 
Depending on who wants to go, somewhere close to where everyone is staying (In case of drinking). The trick is finding a place that isn't going to be mobbed, or a place that takes reservations.


----------

